# Be careful in combining accounts



## ski_sierra (Jun 23, 2020)

I purchased an account with a July anniversary in November 2019 to combine with my account with May anniversary. The combine paperwork was requested in Nov 2019. Wyndham sent me paperwork to sign in February 2020, which seller and I promptly returned. Wyndham took no action on this paperwork until April. When I called to check the status they said they are reviewing the paperwork. Week after that, Wyndham claimed to have "lost" the paperwork. New paperwork was sent out to sign again in late April. This was returned back to Wyndham in May. I thougt Wyndham would take a couple of months again to go process the combine. But Wyndham promptly processed the combine in late May. Instead of awarding 20,000 total credits for the new total account size, only 10,000 credits were awarded on May 1. I lost the additional 10,000 x 10 /12 prorated credits that should have been awarded on the May anniversary if the combine was completed by May 1st.  Instead of delaying the combine until July 1st, so that the credits from the purchased account would also be available to me, Wyndham promptly processed the paperwork. Wyndham also imposes deadlines on returning paperwork, so there is no way I could have sent the paperwork after July 1st. 

I opened a case with owner care but they cannot help and said this is the policy on account combinations.

I have a hard time believing it was a coincidence that Wyndham took a long time to provide paperwork and eventually "lost" it and then quickly processed it when it would result in a loss of 1 set of anniversary credits.

So, any of you out there planning to combine accounts, be careful about how you do account combinations.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 24, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> I opened a case with owner care but they cannot help and said this is the policy on account combinations.
> 
> I have a hard time believing it was a coincidence that Wyndham took a long time to provide paperwork and eventually "lost" it and then quickly processed it when it would result in a loss of 1 set of anniversary credits.



It is not a coincidence. Same exact scenario happened to me. They accelerate or delay combos to work in their favor. ALWAYS.


----------



## ski_sierra (Jun 24, 2020)

samara64 said:


> It is not a coincidence. Same exact scenario happened to me. They accelerate or delay combos to work in their favor. ALWAYS.


wow, that's terrible. 

What would they do in this scenario: combine a July account with a May account but start the combine on July 2nd.

Would they delay the combine until next May?


----------



## samara64 (Jun 24, 2020)

This scenario will work fine as both accounts got their annual allotment and next anniversary is almost a year out. 

It is only an issue when the dates are close to anniversary month.


----------

